# Boxing beeing used for self-defense



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2007)

Check out how this guy knocked out 2 or 3 people in a streetfight using "only" boxing.


----------



## donald (Apr 22, 2007)

What was all the hub bub about? The guy did a good job of defending himself. I just hope he was in the right? Did you notice the guy that kept trying to hit him with kicks? The Boxer used a kenpo principle against them. Using the weapon nearest the attacker, and on a straight line. No wasted motion... Was the kicker the one layed out on the street? If so, hopefully the attackers learned a lesson. Play nice little one, play nice.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, whoever was initially right in the dispute, it was 3-on-1. The boxer/streetfighter did well. The 'kicker' in the white jersey had seen too many movies/cartoons/video games of flying kicks, and on his second attempt the solo fighter slipped sideways just enough and dropped the guy onto the hardest opponent of all, the ground. Fight over (but legal hassles only starting?).


----------



## tellner (Apr 22, 2007)

All it really takes is one or two good punches to "lays you among th' swee'peas" as Popeye would say.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 22, 2007)

I have no idea why there seems to be a general opinion (not so much here I hasten to add) that boxing is not an effective method of self defence.  

The reason why the 'sport' of boxing is so heavily regulated and refereed is that people used to quite regularly get killed fighting!

Plus, altho' it is not widely 'trumpeted', when contact with the West increased, quite a few non-traditional punching techniques began to appear in the Eastern arts ... odd that .


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 22, 2007)

Boxing and Karate are both great.  My former Judo Sensei once said to me, "In the street, your hands are the only thing you have to protect yourself."  I guess he was right!

But watch this video of a noble karate expert defending himself.  This man should get respect as a decent man and a self-defense master:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2007)

freestyle I always love to see that video


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd put my money on a boxer over most "martial-artists" any day of the week...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2007)

I think boxing is a very effective style because it breaks down fighting into it's simplest form. Punches are the most pratical strikes one can do: they're faster than kicks, they're not as hard but they don't have to be, they're more precise and you can maintain a better balance during your technics.

Because the goal of a boxer is to go the full 12 rounds of a title match they also focus a lot on endurance and fitness, probably more so than most martial arts.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with nemesis.  Boxing just focuses on the most important skill: punching with the closed fist.  In the event of a groundfight, I think hold-downs are enough to end the fight, I can't imagine someone doing a juji-gatame or sankaku jime(triangle choke) in a real brawl.

But I believe my sensei was right.  Your hands are your most important weapon to defend yourself.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 23, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> Boxing and Karate are both great. My former Judo Sensei once said to me, "In the street, your hands are the only thing you have to protect yourself." I guess he was right!
> 
> But watch this video of a noble karate expert defending himself. This man should get respect as a decent man and a self-defense master:


 

:boing1: I love that one!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I agree with nemesis. Boxing just focuses on the most important skill: punching with the closed fist. In the event of a groundfight, I think hold-downs are enough to end the fight, I can't imagine someone doing a juji-gatame or sankaku jime(triangle choke) in a real brawl.
> 
> But I believe my sensei was right. Your hands are your most important weapon to defend yourself.


 
Sometimes I think that all that is required to get out of most situations is the punching ability of a boxer with the takedowns and holddowns of wrestling (can you imagine what kind of damage it would do to be slammed into a concrete ground !?). LESS IS MORE!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 24, 2007)

Boxing is a very powerful self defense style, used by somebody who's trained heavily.

Boxing sometimes gets a bad rep on account of all the hitting with a closed fist.  Punching the face hard with a closed fist is a good way to break your knuckles.

So (much like the yellow belt who gets creamed) some dude who took a few boxing classes at the Y throws a solid jab with an improperly formed fist --- POW, broken hand.

Like other martial arts, its rep suffers from novices going out and trying to prove themselves.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> :boing1: I love that one!


 


Freestyler777 said:


> Boxing and Karate are both great. My former Judo Sensei once said to me, "In the street, your hands are the only thing you have to protect yourself." I guess he was right!
> 
> But watch this video of a noble karate expert defending himself. This man should get respect as a decent man and a self-defense master:


 
Love that clip


----------



## seasoned (Apr 30, 2007)

Fools rush in where wise men fear to tread. True in both situations.


----------



## rutherford (May 1, 2007)

donald said:


> What was all the hub bub about?



I believe it's a car accident.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2007)

A good example of why NOT to throw jump kicks


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 1, 2007)

Keep your hands up. Move so you line up your opponents. Swing with combinations, not haymakers. Worked great for him.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 1, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> A good example of why NOT to throw jump kicks


EXACTLY. :ultracool


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 24, 2007)

He took'em to school.  I think he went easy on them.  Boxing has so much that isn't trained in many other martial arts.  How many karate guys (without boxing training) know how to roll with the punches?  Do bobbing and weaving?  It looks to me like some of the lightweights don't have any bones by the way they move.  Reminds me a lot of snake fist.  I know it's a movie but you guys remember Appollo Creed right?  Jabbitty-jabbity-pow-jabbitty.  He's no Ali but...  There's plenty of other martial artists with the eye of the tiger though, lol.  A good stomp on the foot when you drive somebody isn't too healthy either.


----------

